# Homebrew Com System



## BenFranske (Apr 16, 2004)

I started the thread about homebrew wireless com systems using cordless phones a while ago. There are a lot of comments and questions here about com systems so many of you may find this interesting.

As I was browsing about yesterday I found a site called ComClone the URL is http://www.rcrowley.com/ComClone/ and it seems to have directions for building your own ClearCom compatible com system. I have not tried this so your mileage may vary, but it looks interesting. More information on various intercom systems is availible at http://www.epanorama.net/links/intercom.html

Other useful links to CC compatible vendors:
ClearCom (http://www.clearcom.com) 
Digital Talkback (http://www.digitaltalkback.com/dtb2001.htm) 
HES Electronics (http://www.ib.be/hes/hes_hdtb.html) 
Production Intercom Inc. (http://www.beltpack.com) 
R-Columbia (http://www.rcolumbia.com) 
Telex (http://www.telex.com) 
Zercros Electronics (http://www.zercros.com)


----------



## Yellow_Fuzzy (Apr 19, 2004)

That ComClone looks very interesting, if i get the time i would love to build up a set as that is probably the only way i would have a wired intercom system at school.


----------



## dj_illusions (Apr 19, 2004)

They arnt that hard to build.... you can get parts from a general electronics retailer, i know at some stage you were able to get a kit from altronics and jaycar to build your own beltpacks... if you follow the instructions youd be right!


----------

